# Cameralabs review of EOS R



## AlanF (Oct 16, 2018)

https://www.cameralabs.com/canon-eos-r-review/
A pretty comprehensive review, echoing most of the pros and cons reviewed elsewhere but in far more depth. But, it has one of the first detailed assessments of its AF. The worst feature is the lack of live feedback in AI Servo. It means that it is pretty hopeless for erratic fast moving subjects like birds in flight as you are looking at the previous position and not the present one. It has much better AF with "adapted" EF lenses than the Sony A7III with the same lens. Definitely a step down from the 5DIV for my needs for a body for a telephoto lens for nature and action photography.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 17, 2018)

AlanF said:


> https://www.cameralabs.com/canon-eos-r-review/
> A pretty comprehensive review, echoing most of the pros and cons reviewed elsewhere but in far more depth. But, it has one of the first detailed assessments of its AF. The worst feature is the lack of live feedback in AI Servo. It means that it is pretty hopeless for erratic fast moving subjects like birds in flight as you are looking at the previous position and not the present one. It has much better AF with "adapted" EF lenses than the Sony A7III with the same lens. Definitely a step down from the 5DIV for my needs for a body for a telephoto lens for nature and action photography.


Although I've only used mine for 2 or 3 hours today, I do agree that its not a camera for big lenses or those who need high FPS. Even with a high FPS camera, I quickly got tired of reviewing hundreds of images, and reverted to single shot, so I almost never use anytrhing other than single shot. 

I see no take away using adapted lenses, in fact, with hard to AF lenses like my Sigma 18-35mm Art, AF was fast and accurate every time. I was disappointed with it with my SL2 which has no AFMA, and using the Sigma dock was pretty impractical because it was trial and error. Of course, now there is no pressing reason to use or keep the lens for FF use, because I have to crop images and could do as well with a smaller and lighter lens.


----------



## Talys (Oct 17, 2018)

Thanks for the link, Alan. Based on everything I've read, I think I will wait for the next version up, for now -- mostly because of the ergonomics. I think I'd miss the joystick/wheel; and the constant-on liveview on the LCD would probably bug me too much (I know I hated this on the Sony, but you can control the LCD on the A7). I'd really like the traditional mode dial back, too.

I suspect I will like the next model up or next iteration or two, or perhaps even the next firmware, much more. Although I'm 100% sure I'll buy some RF camera in the not distant future, the when will largely be determined by a device that I don't feel is a downgrade from 5D4 for birding.


----------



## AlanF (Oct 17, 2018)

The ability to turn off the LCD would be a must for me. It bugs me having to turn off the camera between shooting sessions to conserve battery life with present mirrorless offerings. It is a no brainer to have that simple control on all mirrorless that have an evf that turns on when raised to the eye.


----------

